# lipo battery



## razor45 (Jul 15, 2009)

I need help to find some lipo batery what is the difference between 4s1p25c and 2s2p 25c which one of those have more power and longest running time or is the same think 

THX for your help Pierre


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Defiantly not the same thing.
the 4s1p is 4 cells in series and 1 in parallel and I believe it will have 11.1 volts.
The 2s2p is 2 in series with 2 parallel (4cells total) and 7.4 volts.
The 2s2p will have longer run time and the other will have more power due to higher voltage.

I could be wrong so someone else can chime in.*


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

4s packs will have 14.8 volts


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

You didn't really list a capacity so we will compare equal capacities. Make it very easy and ignore the P always for all practical purposes.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

hankster said:


> 4s packs will have 14.8 volts


Thanks Hank, didn't know if that 1p cell would make a difference.
Can't quite understand why you would have 4 cells in series and only 1 in parallel.


----------



## smoeke (Aug 15, 2009)

nitro4294 said:


> Thanks Hank, didn't know if that 1p cell would make a difference.
> Can't quite understand why you would have 4 cells in series and only 1 in parallel.


4s1p is simply 4 cells = 14.8v
you can never have 1 in parallel, if a battery is wired in P ,then you would need a minimum of 2 batteries in P,cant have 1 cell in Parellel,as it would not be "paralleling" anything.

1p simply means nothing, ignore it.

now 2s2p is actually a 4 cell pack,its 2 cells in parallel connected to 2 more parallel cells those 2 P packs are then connected in series to each other.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

smoeke said:


> 4s1p is simply 4 cells = 14.8v
> you can never have 1 in parallel, if a battery is wired in P ,then you would need a minimum of 2 batteries in P,cant have 1 cell in Parellel,as it would not be "paralleling" anything.
> 
> 1p simply means nothing, ignore it.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Since I don't run anything above 2s, didn't understand the 4s1p thing. I do understand the 2s2p as it will have the 7.4 volts of the 2s but increased run time with the 2p.(as in 2 1500 mah cells in parallel would be 3.7 volts at 3000 mah times 2 to make 7.4 volts, correct?):thumbsup:


----------



## smoeke (Aug 15, 2009)

nitro4294 said:


> Thanks for the info. Since I don't run anything above 2s, didn't understand the 4s1p thing. I do understand the 2s2p as it will have the 7.4 volts of the 2s but increased run time with the 2p.(as in 2 1500 mah cells in parallel would be 3.7 volts at 3000 mah times 2 to make 7.4 volts, correct?):thumbsup:


correct.

they should never say 1p it just makes it confusing to people


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Just look at the "P" as your mAh output

a 1p 2000mAh cell pack = 2000 mAh
a 2p 2000mAh cell pack = 4000 mAh
a 3p 2000mAh cell pack = 6000 mAh

and so on.

Where the "S" = Series, it adds the cell voltage each time it's added.

1s = 3.7v
2s = 7.4v
3s = 11.1v
4s = 14.8v
5s = 18.5v
6s = 22.2v

and so on....

So when you see 2s2p, you know it's 7.4v, and if it's rated at 5000 mAh (for the pack) you would know it's got 2500 mAh cells inside. 

The MATH is no different than the old 4 and 6 cell NiMh or NiCad packs.

The difference is we (in rc) didn't normally parallel cells, only series.

1.2v x 6 = 7.2v


----------



## sarah ling (Dec 21, 2009)

razor45 said:


> I need help to find some lipo batery what is the difference between 4s1p25c and 2s2p 25c which one of those have more power and longest running time or is the same think
> 
> THX for your help Pierre


As to the power, 4s1p25c is the same as the 2s2p25c. But when you recharge them, the latter need more time and is more likely to get destroied.


----------

